# job search problems



## lakastner (Sep 7, 2012)

9/7/2012

Hi All:
Have been reading these threads.....

My particular brick wall is that the CCS is what a lot of remote companies seem to want. I have a CPC-H. I have a Masters degree. I have been in HIM area for over twenty years. In coding for over ten years. I have taught coding, anatomy, and medical terminology for four years. I am an ICD-10 trainer. I have done outpatient coding, now currently an inpatient coder--multiple specialities in a teaching hospital--you name it, I have probably coded it and I agree some areas of my coding background are stronger than others. I am not coding-challenged because I chose to go for a CPC-H rather than a CCS. I have the experience and knowledge, but because I don't have the CCS I have been ignored, turned down (..."we really need the CCS"...), my online applications/CV and supporting info are sent, apparently to an electronic circular file. I've had one company that interviewed me over the phone and was supposed to send me their test--never heard from them again. The companies that keep in touch are ones that I am not keen on working for, based on experiences from colleagues in my office who have had problems with payroll, work assignments and so forth. I am looking for part-time remote, inpatient coding, but willing to discuss other options as well. 
To the new coders out there, be persistent and don't give up. It may take a while, but you will find something!  Get as much education/experience as possible--somewhere. Get involved in your local AAPC chapters. If you haven't started any ICD-10 training, it might be a good idea to start. 
Hang in there!

Lois Kastner, M.A., CPC-H
Approved AHIMA ICD-10 Trainer
lakastner@usa.net


----------



## kbraddo (Sep 7, 2012)

So go take another test for the CCS. Challange it. Your experience may well get you through. I have been hunting for 4 years: MA, CPC, CPC-H. No one wants me either. The whole job scene is desperate and the problem is more serious than is being publically admitted. Join the group.


----------



## zanalee (Sep 9, 2012)

i have both the CCS and CPC but no inpt experience, i cant even volunteer my services.


----------



## davisph (Sep 10, 2012)

*Ccs*

I agree the whole job arena is a deparaging mess right now.


----------



## kempistyj (Sep 10, 2012)

yikes, reading all this "enthusiasm" is making me doubtful as a newbie  i am scheduled to take my cpc-h in November


----------



## lakastner (Sep 11, 2012)

*continuation of my previous commments!*

Morning everyone!

I am planning on taking the CCS--hopefully soon (soon as I accumulate the money. Same 'ol story isn't it?)

Anyway, I have suggestion for people looking for position--don't discount the federal govt. Depending on where you live, try Veterans Administration and/or some of the military bases in this country, see-->usajobs.gov. There may be a few medical coding positions out there (haven't looked recently) plus other jobs in the health information area. Coders are called Medical Record Technicians. The title Medical Record Technician covers a wide variety of jobs so you may see something that deals with Lab Techs and that sort of thing too.

I now work for VA (inpatient coder, formerly outpatient coder) and we have our problems just as anyone else does (doctor documentation issues, coding issues etc). If you apply be prepared to wait as the government does nothing quickly and that includes human resource things. I realize this doesn't help anyone who is desperate for a job NOW, but it's a thought. You must however, follow instructions for applying for positions exactly as they are outlined in the job description. If no cover letter required--then no cover letter. If they only want resume and some type of government form--then that's all you send. Contrary to popular belief-government employees do pay some/part of their health care insurance; deducted from paycheck just like anywhere else. If we want other things like vision and dental, we pay for that too. 

If anyone interested, I have some info on applying for federal jobs, maybe I can help you.
Contact: Lois Kastner   
lakastner@usa.net
9/11/2012


----------



## WilloKeays (Sep 11, 2012)

lakastner said:


> To the new coders out there, be persistent and don't give up. It may take a while, but you will find something!  Get as much education/experience as possible--somewhere. Get involved in your local AAPC chapters. If you haven't started any ICD-10 training, it might be a good idea to start.



I would love to.  But I used all my funds on a second degree in Medical Information Billing & Coding and the CPC exam because I was told that was enough to get a job right out of graduation. Does the AAPC offer scholarships for ICD-10 training?


----------



## WilloKeays (Sep 11, 2012)

zanalee said:


> i have both the CCS and CPC but no inpt experience, i cant even volunteer my services.



I thought I was the only one getting rejection letters for externships and volunteer positions!  I couldn't get a call center job in billing customer service - because I was too nice!


----------

